# Chest Freezer To Fit 4 Kegs + Gas



## captaincleanoff (17/9/09)

I've currently got a 700l chest freezer with 13kegs and 5 taps... While I love it, I'm finding it a little hard to maintain, and to keep stocks up.

I've decided I want to downgrade to a chesty that will hold 4 kegs and the gas bottle.

Doe anyone know the minimum size I will need to get to fit these?


----------



## Sammus (17/9/09)

I had a 300L that fit 6 kegs without using the compressor hump. So I say it would hold 4 kegs and a gas bottle nicely, with a little room to move (with 6 kegs it was very full, and organizing the lines and moving things around was PITA).


----------



## HarryB (17/9/09)

Chest freezers vary alot from brand to brand though... if you're buying off ebay be sure to ask for internal dimensions including compressor hump. 

For example, I have a 215L chest freezer which holds 3 kegs (or even 2 and a fermenter) without using the hump, but many 215's won't do this.


----------



## Frag_Dog (17/9/09)

I have a 216L Fisher Pykel chest freezer and 4 kegs will fit on the floor plus one on the hump with the collar. Its a bit of a squeeze but once they are in I only take them out once they are empty and light.

I have the gas outside for fear of condensation wrecking the regulator. Might not be an issue but I don't want to take the chance.


----------



## crundle (17/9/09)

I have a 140 litre freezer that has a collar around the top, which holds 4 kegs with a bit of a squeeze, with 2 on the real base and 2 on the compressor hump. There is no room for the bottle to go inside in my setup though, so I would guess you might be looking at 200+ litres to do the job.

Crundle


----------



## HarryB (17/9/09)

Wow you guys must really squeeze them in! (I don't have a collar)


----------



## new2kegbrew (17/9/09)

Captain cleanoff, if you haven't sold your 700l freezer and are planning to, I would be interesed in it ( with a little more information provided ;-))


----------



## captaincleanoff (17/9/09)

here she is new2kegbrew


----------



## Sammus (17/9/09)

if old mate pulls out, I'm also interested


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (17/9/09)

Goofinder has a F&P 215 liter chesty (the slim line model) and he gets 4 kegs on the floor with a bit of a squeeze.

I just bought this model of freezer but I only have one keg, at the moment  . So I can't comment on how many kegs I can fit.


----------



## BEC26 (17/9/09)

possible 3rd in line . . . .

Cheers


----------



## Goofinder (18/9/09)

FarsideOfCrazy said:


> Goofinder has a F&P 215 liter chesty (the slim line model) and he gets 4 kegs on the floor with a bit of a squeeze.
> 
> I just bought this model of freezer but I only have one keg, at the moment  . So I can't comment on how many kegs I can fit.


Sure do, and the CO2 bottle sits on the hump. I can even get a couple of bottles in there as well.

Well that's most of the time - at the moment there's three kegs and the CO2 bottle on the floor with a cube on the hump.


----------



## captaincleanoff (18/9/09)

Thanks for the info guys. Looks like a F&P 215L chesty will do the trick.

Do you have any pics on the forum Goofinder?


----------



## eric8 (18/9/09)

215 F&P is the go, I have one as well, but Ionly have 3 kegs full at one time. I am going to make a collar to fit in more though. I won't be having the gas bottle in there though. 
They are a niece piece of kit capt and I like the fact that they are a bit narrower than most.


----------



## Goofinder (19/9/09)

captaincleanoff said:


> Thanks for the info guys. Looks like a F&P 215L chesty will do the trick.
> 
> Do you have any pics on the forum Goofinder?


There's a couple here in my gallery. Just got the 4th tap yesterday so will be setting that up this afternoon and will maybe throw up a couple more pics then, with a few more internal shots with the CO2 bottle etc. in there.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (19/9/09)

Yep, F&P 215L - 4 on the floor. Gas bottle on the hump and room for a few bottles or my 8L party keg (which will be feeding my handpump either chilled water or real ale) Its squeezy, but the kegs go in with a little shove - although I have one shorter fatter coke keg... it wont go on the floor with three other kegs, but it will sit on the hump, although I dont know if there is enough room above it to connect it as well.

No collar - but if you want teh F&P has a very small plastic collar already built in... and this allows you to drill small holes to run lines and power cords through so you dont have to mess with the seals. I have a big gas bottle and its outside the freezer so find this feature handy.


----------



## troopa (19/9/09)

What sort of prices are you guys paying for teh F&P 215L freezer?
Have you been able to pick em up second hand or are they all new?

Tom


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (20/9/09)

Troopa said:


> What sort of prices are you guys paying for teh F&P 215L freezer?
> Have you been able to pick em up second hand or are they all new?
> 
> Tom



I just got mine from seconds world. They have a F&P sale on ATM and I got a brand new without a sratch or dent with full 2 year warranty for $419.

F&P have dumped excess stock and seconds world is the seller.

Cheers.
Farside.


----------



## skippy (20/9/09)

dont the gas bottles freeze up if you put them in the fridge/freezer?


----------



## kegpig (20/9/09)

skippy said:


> dont the gas bottles freeze up if you put them in the fridge/freezer?




i run mine in the fridge and have no dramas


----------



## yaks (20/9/09)

skippy said:


> dont the gas bottles freeze up if you put them in the fridge/freezer?



At that pressure CO2 would freeze below -50 deg c, I'm pretty sure freezers sit above -20 deg C or thereabouts.


----------



## Josh (17/9/15)

And if everyone above me falls through, I'd be interested in the old one.

Do you have pictures? I can't see the previous ones.


----------



## Josh (17/9/15)

Nevermind, missed it by 6 years.


----------

